# gambler lures tournament



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well is any one fishing the free gambler tour,this weekend,and do are local retailer sell there lurers i dont have there lures in my bag of tricks,


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Ill be fishing it Saturday. Gambler makes some good plastics, and a decent chatter bait.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes Kames and Land big fish carry gambler products


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be fishing it with my son. I was at Land Big Fish last night and they have an ok selection of their plastics. They are out of the chatterbait and spinnerbait(1 left) as well as the crankbaits by Gambler. Fin, Fur, and Feathers as well as the Rod Makers Shop all sell Gambler products. I'll be making a trip to Kames this week to see if they have any of the the spinnerbaits or crankbaits. I have some, but not much.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Remenber to get your enty in before the tourny as there is a ramp pay fee of i believe$25.00 the day of the tournament. I heard they were at 80+ boats
http://www.gambler-bang.com/files/


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Entry has to be in no later than 4/16 or there is a $25 fee. Fax it in today or tomorrow and you be ok. Updated list on the Gambler web site. 80 teams as of me posting this. 20 spots open


----------



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be fishing it this Sat.

I was looking and I dont see where Gambler makes a crankbait. 

Do they?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

They used to have crankbaits at least. Land Big Fish sold them last year. High priced. Around $15. I have a handfull of Gambler stuff that they dont make anymore. Like spinnerbaits and some tubes. The soft plastics say Gambler real big right across the package, but the other lures had a different name and then in small writing the words "By Gambler". They may have stopped making the chatterbait style bait also. I can't find any and they aren't on their website either. I still have a couple.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Man was it tough. Had a pig break me off and only managed 3 more fish. I loved fishing all day with my son even thoguh he didn't draw my name to win one of the rod and reel combos, lol.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I didn't realize that was you and your son or I would have stoped and introduced myself and said hi. We had a tough day too. Weighed in 4 fish for a whopping 5lb even.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Nice fish ncraft and it looks like your son had a Blast!  We were at The Fin yesterday and they had a few crankbaits made by Gambler at 50% off, if anyone was still looking for them. WB


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know the results of the weigh in? What won and what was the least amount of weight that placed?
thanks


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

6# placed. I know it was over 10 to win. Big fish was 4.71#. Gambler will post it on their web site, but the numbers are not posted yet.


----------

